

Chrome: Better battery life for your laptop - agonzalezro
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2015/06/better-battery-life-for-your-laptop.html

======
bitwarrior
I've had plugins (ie: flash) disabled on Chrome for the last couple of years.
Chrome still destroys my battery life.

In so far as I can tell, the act of scrolling in Chrome is either deeply CPU
or GPU intensive, IIRC because of some optimizations they made for pages with
excessively long content.

Using Safari rather than Chrome improves my battery life by anywhere from 2 -
4 hours on average. With no flash ever involved.

------
cguess
Yea.... Flash I don't think is the problem with Chrome.

